# Doing things she has never done before



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I could use a little help with this. My cockapoo is about to be a year old in two weeks, and she has just starting to act like a bad child. 

She just started getting into all the cabinets looking for her cookies, she walked into the hallway to go potty when she knows to go to the door, and as of today, has started taking the clothes off the line. 

She never did this before and I can't find a reason for her to start now.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Its called adolecence and its her hitting her teenage years. She may look adult but she still has a puppy brain in there. Another few months and she will be through it and you will have a super dog.

Its the time many folk rehome thinking that the dog has problems but it just them painting their bedroom black and listening to loud music in a doggy way. Its a phase.

So hang on in there, it will get better.


----------



## chris04 (Jan 8, 2012)

I must agree kittee is starting to do things as far as not listening to me when i call her to come to me...or when I tell her to get off my bed and get on her bed which is in the same room..she will now walk right by her bed and walk into the living room as if to say.."whatever"..(LOL..it just makes me chuckle)..she is just too cute to get mad at her...but i must say when i use my "stern" voice..she will go straight to her crate and "plop down" and just look at me...again just like a little kid...She is very smart!!..


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Soo said:


> Its the time many folk rehome thinking that the dog has problems but it just them painting their bedroom black and listening to loud music in a doggy way.



:lol: :lol: :lol:
That just conjures up such funny pictures in my head! I can so picture Izzy in a skirt way too short, trouncing out the house in her too high heels, wearing too much make up with a "yeah, whatever!"


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Probably politicaly incorrect but I call it the 'Kevin' phase ( UK members may know what I mean). My horse has just been through this being a pain in the neck pushing the boundaries and winding me up a treat. Now butter would not melt in his mouth. Hang on in there it will pass.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I call it the terrible teens,most pooches go through it an they really try to push you as far as they can,it doesnt last long but make sure they know its unacceptable xxx


----------

